# Downhill / Freeride / Dirt Jump Umgebung Gießen-Frankfurt



## Niklas26 (23. August 2018)

Hallo Freunde,

da es mich auf Grund meines Studiums in der nächsten Zeit nach Gießen zieht, suche ich auf diesem Weg Anschluss in der MTB-Szene in und um Gießen/Frankfurt!

Ganz egal ob Downhill, Enduro, Freeride oder Dirt-Jump, ich fahre seit etlichen Jahren sogut wie alles und bin dementsprechend auch recht offen. 

Auch nehme ich gerne Tips an, was in Sachen Strecken usw. in der Umgebung so geht, da ich absolut keine Ahnung habe... :/

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus & Ride on!


----------



## Bejak (23. August 2018)

Von Gießen ist es nach Winterstein nicht weit. Wie die Lage am Dünsberg ist, davon habe ich jetzt länger nichts gelesen. Das dürften die Hotspots rund um Gießen sein. Der Vogelsberg (Hoherotskopf) ist auch nicht weit. Ansonsten, die Gegend ist hügelig, hau rein!

https://taunus.info/aktuelles/mountainbike-trail-am-winterstein-eroeffnet/369/
https://duensberg-bike-marathon.de/index.php?id=home


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas26 (23. August 2018)

Vielen Dank! Werde mich wohl mal auf's Bike setzen und mich auf die Suche machen 

Weitere Tipps?

Ride on


----------



## Nordender (24. August 2018)

Der Flowtrail Bad Endbach ist ca. 40 km von Gießen entfernt


----------



## Sebastian1996 (26. August 2018)

In Hainburg gibt es einen mittelgroßen Hometrail - DH und Dirt gemischt. Schau gern mal vorbei, es gibt auch eine WA-Gruppe mit um die 15Teilnehmer. 20km von ffm ca
Und in Offenbach die Kratertrails. Auch sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Sebastian1996 (26. August 2018)

hier noch ein recht altes Vid. Inzwischen ist das dort alles um das 2Fache gewachsen. Bei interesse einfach mal per PN


----------



## Bejak (26. August 2018)

Wo genau in Hainburg und OF ist das denn? (Ma gugge wolle...)


----------



## Niklas26 (27. August 2018)

Nordender schrieb:


> Der Flowtrail Bad Endbach ist ca. 40 km von Gießen entfernt



Danke, kann man sich auch mal angucken! 



Sebastian1996 schrieb:


> In Hainburg gibt es einen mittelgroßen Hometrail - DH und Dirt gemischt. Schau gern mal vorbei, es gibt auch eine WA-Gruppe mit um die 15Teilnehmer. 20km von ffm ca
> Und in Offenbach die Kratertrails. Auch sehr empfehlenswert



Sieht beides richtig fett aus! Die Krater Trails sollte man ja so finden - ist laut meinen Google Recherchen ja offiziell.
Aber auch der Spot in Hainburg sieht nicht verkehrt aus!

Für eine WhatsApp Gruppe wohne ich leider dann doch ein bisschen weit entfernt - sind leider gute 80km - aber anschauen werde ich es mir sicher mal. Schreibe dir mal 'ne PN!

Danke schonmal

Ride on


----------



## Sebastian1996 (27. August 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Wo genau in Hainburg und OF ist das denn? (Ma gugge wolle...)



also der OF Trail ist hier 50.104646, 8.796597

in Hainburg - "Am Brünnchen" die Straße einbiegen diese ca 50 Meter bis hinter die Schranke fahren. Und wo die Straße einen Rechtsknick macht, einfach links in den Waldeinbiegen. Und dort dem Waldweg bis zur Dirtwood hoch folgen 50,071351 - 8,923673


----------



## Bejak (27. August 2018)

Ah, zwischen Schneckenberg und Güterbahnhof. Stimmt, die Ecke kenne ich, da sind von Natur aus ettliche Löcher im Waldboden, vermtlich verursacht durch Bombenangriffe im 2. Weltkrieg auf das seit dem S-Bahn-Bau nicht mehr vorhandene Bahnbetriebswerk. Das schaue ich mir mal an. Als Jugendlicher bin ich da in der Ecke öfters rumgeschlichen, um einen Blick auf die im Lokschuppen zwischengelagerten Dampfloks, die dort ein Verein vor der Bundesbahn gerettet hat, zu erhaschen


----------



## IRONworkX (24. September 2018)

Am Dünsberg ändert sich gerade viel, es gibt viele kleine Ausweichtrails, auch kannst du am Schiffenberg bisschen faaaahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (8. November 2018)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Am Dünsberg ändert sich gerade viel, es gibt viele kleine Ausweichtrails, auch kannst du am Schiffenberg bisschen faaaahn.


Gudn
Gibt es hier eine Gruppe für die MTB Strecke am Kloster Schiffenberg ?
Ich war gestern da und auf der roten Strecke lag ein Baum quer und die Ausfahrt der blauen Strecke war auch total zugefallen mit kleinen Bäumen und Ästen.
muss man selber räumen, oder kümmert sich da jemand um die Streckenpflege ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Pederico (7. September 2019)

ich war letzte woche in gießen aufm schiffenberg . es war sehr dürftig .. nicht zu empfehlen wenn man mich fragt


----------

